# Research and birth defects



## kerrymom

So I am 38 and having my third child. I have been concerned about chromosomal abnormalities and birth defects (and Autism, but that comes later). We all know moms who are 35 and over have a higher chance of chromosomal abnormalities, but I did some reading today and research says that the opposite is true for birth defects.

The researchers found that older mothers -- aged 35 and older -- were 40 percent less likely than younger mothers to have a child with one or more of the birth defects known as major congenital malformations.

So, I found some comfort in that and thought I would pass that along. I have my anatomy scan in about a week and have been feeling anxious about it.


----------



## Uni tsi

I passed my 12 week genetics test with flying colors, but I'm coming up on the 20 week anatomy scan soon too and have been feeling anxious about it. So thanks for sharing this, it really helps.

Hope your anatomy scan comes back good! fx for both of us :flow:

It's really interesting to me that younger moms would be at more risk for defects. Did the researchers speculate as to why?


----------



## kerrymom

It said something about testing in the second trimester- many could have already miscarried babies with defects, or not have gotten pregnant at all because of age.

good luck to you, and congrats on your little girl!


----------



## Uni tsi

Thanks! Good luck to you as well!


----------



## ElsMommy26

Just from personal experience, I feel that the whole age/chromosomal abnormalities comparisons just give a lot of undue stress. At 26, I lost a pregnancy at 20 weeks due to Trisomy 21. It was my first and I was devastated. I felt that maybe I just couldn't produce a healthy baby. When I was 29, and now 34 (almost 35!) I'll have 2 perfectly healthy babies. Things can happen to anybody, at any age.


----------



## enrisa

I am also worried of birth defects because I am 41 and pregnant. Where did you read that research? It might mean younger moms like very young, teenagers, but I have no idea. What is true, is that it can happen at any age.
But you are 38, no reason to worry!


----------



## Skye Leigh

Interesting. Thanks for sharing that! :) All of my scans have turned out beautifully. I'm 47 and baby is healthy and normal. :) :thumbup: It could be because when women are older its supposedly harder to get pregnant so only the strongest most healthiest eggs make it to be conceived. So that if an older woman does get pregnant with her own eggs, it's with the Rocky Balboa of eggs. LOL Where as it's supposedly easier for younger women to get pregnant so that even the bad eggs can get fertilized and conceived just as quick as the good ones. That's my theory, it could be wrong. :)


----------



## enrisa

Skye Leigh said:


> Interesting. Thanks for sharing that! :) All of my scans have turned out beautifully. I'm 47 and baby is healthy and normal. :) :thumbup: It could be because when women are older its supposedly harder to get pregnant so only the strongest most healthiest eggs make it to be conceived. So that if an older woman does get pregnant with her own eggs, it's with the Rocky Balboa of eggs. LOL Where as it's supposedly easier for younger women to get pregnant so that even the bad eggs can get fertilized and conceived just as quick as the good ones. That's my theory, it could be wrong. :)

Wow!!!! I read that after 45 it is almost impossible to get pregnant with your own eggs. So your case is quite exceptional!!!


----------

